
Scientists in Germany, Peru and Taiwan to Lose Access to Elsevier Journals - rgejman
http://www.nature.com/news/scientists-in-germany-peru-and-taiwan-to-lose-access-to-elsevier-journals-1.21223
======
rgejman
I bet the nonchalance here has a lot to do with Sci-Hub. Although
supplementary materials are still a problem there.

